# What would be "the best" working state in u.s



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I get this is up for opinion but i am wondering is there some stand out states you would not want a visa and come and work in and which are the best states to work in. I know cali is the best union wise but what about residential contruction what is the best sq foot rates and whats the worst.....am looking into some travel


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

embella plaster said:


> I get this is up for opinion but i am wondering is there some stand out states you would not want a visa and come and work in and which are the best states to work in. I know cali is the best union wise but what about residential contruction what is the best sq foot rates and whats the worst.....am looking into some travel


Hey Embella,

I usually work in the State of Confusion. No visas required!
 Another place I often work is Blissful Ignorance. No requirements at all there! 
No matter where I am, I get to sling mud in my Happy Place. Who could ask for anything moore? :jester:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

The highest wages will be found in large metropolis areas whether union or not. New York City is the highest with San Francisco #2. Seattle, LA, Washington DC or Boston are real close. Wages are lowest in right wing states as your value is perceived as less. Texas, Florida and Georgia.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> The highest wages will be found in large metropolis areas whether union or not. .



YEP!! :yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Will be highest where your pay vs cost of living ratio is highest... Our pay isn't that high but cost of living is pretty reasonable. If you want come to SC I can give you some work!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Looking at seeing the world soon sounds like an idea tf


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> Will be highest where your pay vs cost of living ratio is highest... Our pay isn't that high but cost of living is pretty reasonable. If you want come to SC I can give you some work!


I'd like to counter this somewhat. My daughter is in child care with 2 2 year degrees with over 100 semester credits based mainly in her line of work. In the bay area (San Francisco) she made $18 an hour with full health benefits. Her husband got transferred here to Reno and her new job pays $12 an hour with no benefits.

Okay, yes they just bought their first house here which they would never afford in the bay area. So real estate, electric and gas, and water is cheaper here. However, Gas, alcohol and property taxes are actually slightly higher here. We have no state income tax so our gas is taxed at 60 cents a gallon. Our sales tax is 7.8% just slightly under that of CA.

So, if you make less and have less benefits you save less and will have less in retirement. My point is we have a balance here. Quality of life may be better in less costly areas but it does come at a price of having less at end of game.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > Will be highest where your pay vs cost of living ratio is highest... Our pay isn't that high but cost of living is pretty reasonable. If you want come to SC I can give you some work!
> ...


I agree with that..I havent had health insurance the last 2 hears because the cost is ridiculous. However after getting married last October I got onto my wife's plan. She doesn't make alot of money but the benefits there would make it hard to leave.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> I agree with that..I havent had health insurance the last 2 hears because the cost is ridiculous. However after getting married last October I got onto my wife's plan. She doesn't make alot of money but the benefits there would make it hard to leave.


You haven't lived until you get on the BART train out of SF with a guy in a business suite looking down at you with drywall dust all over. I could only think to myself how much more money I made than him and I didn't sit in a cubicle all day.

I'm sure you and Moore's Mayberry (Andy Griffith reference) has it's advantages. Good night Johnboy!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> I agree with that..I havent had health insurance the last 2 hears because the cost is ridiculous. However after getting married last October I got onto my wife's plan. She doesn't make alot of money but the benefits there would make it hard to leave.


What do you consider to be a ridiculous cost for health insurance?
For the whif and I we have pretty good coverage for $850 a month (unsubsidised).
I know the cost can vary depending on the region.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I'm sure you and Moore's Mayberry (Andy Griffith reference) has it's advantages. Good night Johnboy!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with that..I havent had health insurance the last 2 hears because the cost is ridiculous. However after getting married last October I got onto my wife's plan. She doesn't make alot of money but the benefits there would make it hard to leave.
> ...


You pay $850 a month for health insurance!? Mine would have been like $300 a month for a single male... F that and Obamacare... And that was so I could be buried if I died lol. Would rather pay the fine.. But it ended up I didn't make enough money to get fined, ha!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> You pay $850 a month for health insurance!? Mine would have been like $300 a month for a single male... F that and Obamacare... And that was so I could be buried if I died lol. Would rather pay the fine.. But it ended up I didn't make enough money to get fined, ha!


That's for two of us. It's a good Blue Cross plan. I could go cheaper and spend half that but there is a lot of out of pocket. I've needed surgery in the past and I won't go without coverage. I broke an ankle 12 years ago that cost over 30K, I was covered. It would be double the cost today.
These days it's easy to rack up over 100K if you need hospitalization.
I'm glad you're covered now. :yes:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow we have private health hear in aus but it is only a luxury if you want to get lap bands.....or white teeth medical hear is government paid medicare but there are more premium services and doctors with shorter waits where u gota pay


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We have private health, and would not be without it. I had a skin cancer removed before Christmas. I went and seen the surgeon, and he said "when do you want it done? " If I had to wait on the system it would still be attached.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> We have private health, and would not be without it. I had a skin cancer removed before Christmas. I went and seen the surgeon, and he said "when do you want it done? " If I had to wait on the system it would still be attached.


After hearing that maybe is something i should consider would be pretty heart wrenching to hear it then have to wait on a list


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> After hearing that maybe is something i should consider would be pretty heart wrenching to hear it then have to wait on a list


just shop around, we pay $1,900 a year but it's hospital only with pregnancy


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> I had a skin cancer removed before Christmas.


shocked to read this but glad everything turned out ok for you. Take care


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Keke, it is all good. They got the whole thing so no follow ups needed. :thumbsup: .I looked uglier than usual. Lol


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow gaz i am glad you in the clear when i hear skin cancer i only think of a little freckle they concerned about but seeing that made it hit home harder glad ur all good mate


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheers Aaron. If you can't afford health insurance, make sure you have ambulance cover. It is only around $40 a year, and will save you thousands.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad to hear they got it all Gary. All this health insurance talk, I haven't got any, No one talks of it here, I think you can get it but ive never even looked into it? I guess its all just public system.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Caz, I don't even give it a second thought now. But I do cover up more when I am out in the sun. Not long after I had it removed a mates 4 year old son asked what happened to my face. So I told him that the doctor cut me because I didn't cover up in the sun. He took off and a minute later he was back wearing his hat :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Glad to hear they got it all Gary. All this health insurance talk, I haven't got any, No one talks of it here, I think you can get it but ive never even looked into it? I guess its all just public system.


The government over here is trying to get as many people as possible to get private insurance to take the pressure off the public system. If you take it out when you are young you get a reduced rate for life. If you wait until you are older, they will charge you like a wounded bull.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im guessing you have had a huge amount of sun over your life? Our suns harsh here too you burn quick but that makes you cover up and the wet months and cloudy days really knock back the sun exposure hrs. I reach for a hat pretty quick when the suns out, Had a few doses of sunstroke, That's no fun.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I pay $840 a month for my health insurance as we have no government system. Our system allows others service without payment and their credit gets dinged for 7 years.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

gazman said:


> The government over here is trying to get as many people as possible to get private insurance to take the pressure off the public system. If you take it out when you are young you get a reduced rate for life. If you wait until you are older, they will charge you like a wounded bull.


Someone close to me racked up a bill for cancer over the last year. So far the it's totaled over 1,000,000. And it's covered.
Personally, I don't believe in using the healthcare system and skipping out on the bill, but a lot of people do over here.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you got that takin care of Gary .. is that going to.leave a scar? I have a 3" scar on my left cheek ...every time someone asks me about it I tell a different story.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tell them it was back in the day when you were a pirate. I reckon you would make a good pirate. Arr


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Someone close to me racked up a bill for cancer over the last year. So far the it's totaled over 1,000,000. And it's covered.
> Personally, I don't believe in using the healthcare system and skipping out on the bill, but a lot of people do over here.


Wow cancer is big business!..Don't think it would benefit them to have a "cure"..lost my sister last year! She was 44, five kids..youngest was 1 year old.:furious:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Cracker, I bet she is sadly missed.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

cracker said:


> Wow cancer is big business!..Don't think it would benefit them to have a "cure"..lost my sister last year! She was 44, five kids..youngest was 1 year old.:furious:


I lost my step brother Mike to pancreatic cancer back in 1999. He was 39.
My mom is slated for a cancer surgery this Thursday.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> I'm glad to hear you got that takin care of Gary .. is that going to.leave a scar? I have a 3" scar on my left cheek ...every time someone asks me about it I tell a different story.


Yep sure did, but I was never pretty. And I am still here:thumbsup:.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss Cracker.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I lost my step brother Mike to pancreatic cancer back in 1999. He was 39.
> My mom is slated for a cancer surgery this Thursday.


Sorry to hear that PA, I hope it goes well for your mom.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

moore said:


> I'm glad to hear you got that takin care of Gary .. is that going to.leave a scar? I have a 3" scar on my left cheek ...every time someone asks me about it I tell a different story.


So rick, how did you get thsy scar on your left cheek?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I lost my step brother Mike to pancreatic cancer back in 1999. He was 39.
> My mom is slated for a cancer surgery this Thursday.


Man that's tough p.a. hope the surgery goes ok for your mother. I'm 39. Still haven't lost anyone close to me yet. Hope it doesn't catch up with me to fast.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

cazna said:


> Man that's tough p.a. hope the surgery goes ok for your mother. I'm 39. Still haven't lost anyone close to me yet. Hope it doesn't catch up with me to fast.


Enjoy it while it lasts Caz. I've lost quite a few close family and friends, a few passed young. 
I've learned to accept hard losses, but it's never easy.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

*Same here ...the big c don't care how old you are.*



P.A. ROCKER said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts Caz. I've lost quite a few close family and friends, a few passed young.
> I've learned to accept hard losses, but it's never easy.


Same here ..the big c don't care how old you are . It's runs so rapid through my family I just worry about my kids. ... I hope they don't carry the genes .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> So rick, how did you get thsy scar on your left cheek?


Eating muff !!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Muff is a vicious species ......you be going down on it like a bosssss......tilll bam the chit bites yo face


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Muff is a vicious species ......you be going down on it like a bosssss......tilll bam the chit bites yo face


A Muff with teeth is never good!:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> A Muff with teeth is never good!:blink:


Yep !! That's why I divorced her!! :yes:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

moore said:


> Yep !! That's why I divorced her!! :yes:


Are you a bachelor mr moore pimping as a drywaller should


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Are you a bachelor mr moore pimping as a drywaller should


nope ... Half Happily married since 1992! :yes:



And I don't plan on being half happily with anyone else ever! 

Can't afford it!!!:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Which half is happy, you or her, 
The big 25 next year Rick, you had better start making plans. :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Which half is happy, you or her,
> The big 25 next year Rick, you had better start making plans. :yes:


 Well that's hard to say...but..
Yeah......I'll get her a new broom so she can get around !!!


----------

